# Buying a house in California



## Flying High (Jul 21, 2014)

My in laws are looking to buy a place in Palm Springs, can anyone recommend a lawyer?

Nothing fancy, they are buying a mobile home (stick built home). 


Sent from my iPhone using Biplane Forum


----------

